# Doncaster Show!



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Hey all, Me, Mrd, Pincers And Paws, Linklee, 
Gaboon_viper_mad89 all went to the Doncaster show. AND WHAT A SHOW IT WAS! We spent about 2 grand between us lol. here is a list of what we got. :mf_dribble:

Jake89

0.1.0 Rosy Boa 
1.0.0 Royal python
0.1.0 Costal x Jungle
0.0.4 Sand Fire Bearded Dragons
0.0.1 Blood Red beardie
0.1.0 Bosc monitor
0.0.1 Salmon pink birdeater
0.0.1 Red knee
0.0.1 Red Rump
1.1.0 XXL Emperor Scorps
0.0.1 Black and yellow Fire Salamander
0.0.2 Giant newts
0.0.10 Chinese Giant fire bellied toads (tadpoles)

LinkLee

0.1.0 Ghost corns
2.2.0 Corns
1.0.0 Royal Python

MRD

1.1.0 butter motley het stripe
1.1.0 buttercream het stripe
1.1.0 pastel ghost motley het stripe
1.1.0 normal het lavenders?
1.1.0 snow het opal/snowpal
1.0.0 amel pos het lav
0.0.1 becketts rat snake
1.1.0 hypo Leo
0.2.0 super hypo Leo

Gaboon_viper_mad89

0.1.0 Blizzard Leo
0.1.0 hypo pueblan milksnake
0.0.1 kenyan green centipede

Pincers And Paws

1.2.0 mexican cali blacks
1.2.0 Western hoggies
1.1.0 grey banded cali's het hypo
0.2.0 emporer scorpions
1.2.0 scrub scorpions


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Woah! Wish I had the cash to spend on that many reps!: victory:
Ben


----------



## snakehead (May 21, 2007)

great time all round,me loved it 2: victory:


----------



## mrd (Mar 26, 2006)

had a really great time
ill post my pics soon.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

scanned all the pics to try n find my bf lol.
:lol2:


----------



## mrd (Mar 26, 2006)

is there a donny pics thread too?


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

lol................... aye i just posted this in the wrong bit.:lol2:


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

Think i had spent up within 1 hour of being there! Glad i didnt take more cash than i did, god knows how much i'd have come home with.
Enjoyed the show and it was great to meet you guys, looking forward to Hamm next year when we hire 'the crazy van'!!


----------



## mrd (Mar 26, 2006)

oh, the crazy van is a certainty! we have to do that!

the big camper and some quilts is all we'll need!
plus we will have 3 drivers to share the workload to hamm.

great to meet u mate! an linklee! both top blokes!
and dave.....er.... happymeal a little much 4 u mate...? (bet he wont eat 4 a week now!
jake.. legend for the happymeal stunt!!!

anyway.. heres my pics!
...


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

I will get my pics on soon! Lee that Bosc is boss.....so i named it HUGO!! LOL FOR HUGO BOSC! :lol2: i find it funny!
Crazy Van (1 of great ideas again) :lol2: is a certain! i think we will end up being kicked out the country or some shit lol! O yea Dave are you still full up?
and dont forget that woman.....SHE WAS KEEN LOL! 
Chris you shared some dark secrets with the rest of us...i was abit scared, you knew alot about Horses and women! lol


----------



## mrd (Mar 26, 2006)

what dark secret?


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

I thought he knew too much about 'horse love' for it not to have been due to hands on experiance! Then again jake, you came out with the classic line 'i typed xyz into the search engine and this came up' ref-woman n snake :lol2:, mistake my arse, bet its stored on your fav's now!!


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

:lol2:


----------



## mrd (Mar 26, 2006)

the woman horse love was er.......
a joke


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

I can only imagine .... probs b******* though! lol


----------



## mrd (Mar 26, 2006)

do you have a problem with me or something?

and please dont swear on the threads!


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Cmon Chris man ... i was only kidding! :lol2:
cheer-up man! :lol2:


----------



## mrd (Mar 26, 2006)

my donny snake additions


----------



## mrd (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## mrd (Mar 26, 2006)

my leos from donny....


----------



## linklee (Aug 18, 2007)

BOYSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!

was a quality day!

the van to hamm (haha) sounds amazing! i cant wait! gonna take LOADS of money with me tho!student loan me thinks!

no worries about that bosc dude!myn were having a buzz today!went nuts round there tanks!

the new corns are awsome and cheers for the royal!
save me the other one and ill get it from you in 2weeks


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Yerp i will, gettin 2 grand student loan on the 10th lol so will save that for the Manchester Show.lol. when you getin your student loan and how much? :lol2: you gona come the manchester show? I got shit loads after you went you know.lol. you will have to pop round and see the lot. 
The Van to Hamm is a must! kit it out with blankets and stuff haha.


----------



## gaboon_viper_mad89 (Sep 2, 2007)

hey, chris i cant see the images... we should talk about some kind of deal on the corns btw mate =]
yeah happymeals are great and the show was TOOH, wish id taken more money and had a more leniant mother but having over 250 pets : / it gets draining to buy and afford more. But hey theres always that evil demon inside wanting to buy more...my milk snake id bort was nice but is living at jake89's for the present moment, untill i can sneak him into my rack unknowingly of my mother =] :mf_dribble:

dave


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

HAHA WELL IN DAVE (HAPPYMEAL) i am looking after that milksnake...it says it doesnt want to leave mine now, its made friends with the others! :lol2:

Yea chris, i see no pics! i will put some of my pics on soon!


----------



## gaboon_viper_mad89 (Sep 2, 2007)

hmmn if it doesnt move soon im gonna come and drop kick it in the head, it needs to learn that it wants to live in my house =] did you keep the rosey boa in the end jake?


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

thats a bit mean on the milky lol. How the blizzard doing? o god that centipede is a killer! how u keep them things


----------



## gaboon_viper_mad89 (Sep 2, 2007)

yes shes settled in very welll thankyou .. shes in a large cadburys tub at the moment, which is rather usefull.:mf_dribble: yes the milk would rather be at my house atm ive got mice in just for him, and by the way whats her temperament like?


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice to hear your all happy with your buys.
Jake, you need to charge Happymeal board money for the milk, also agree on the centipede, ugly sods!
Lost count of the amount of 'musks' i've had from the mexican blacks today. 
Does anyone know the exact date for the show in machester, heard it was in november, just no specific date.


----------



## linklee (Aug 18, 2007)

hahahaha,unlucky andy!!
man your friends corn viv was gross!i had to propa gut it out out today!
there was mites and everything so i gave the corns a bath and washed everything!
there nice corns tho!quite tame!

dunno when the manchester show is,cant wait tho cos i can just walk with everything to mine!hahaha,hows all your stuff doing andy?


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

There doing ok mate. The hoggies are hissing like troopers, the kings are musking, the grey banded are mellow and the scorpions are evil!
All in all its as normal as can be!
the couple who had the corns didn't have the knowledge in keeping reptiles, what substrate were they using?


----------



## linklee (Aug 18, 2007)

aspen..so it smelt raelly bad!haha..nice people tho!
i used to know someone who lived neer them and it turns out they got 2 of there dogs of her!haha


----------



## mrd (Mar 26, 2006)

i will sort the pics out later dudes. after work.

hapymealdave, get my number off jake and gimmie a text then.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

HAHA ANDY MY SCORPS ARE BOSS! Didnt fancy sexing them myself so i let dave stick his hand in with 12 10 inch emperors to pick me out a nice male and female :lol2: he was crazy, just swooping them up by their tails!


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

I know what you mean jake. The first time i picked up my emps i hadn't realised they could swing back on their own body! Big humongous crab claws ready to lop of my arm, I squelled like a pig and filled my pants.
Ordered some rubber tipped forceps which should be here today, then i can confirm 100% the sexes!


----------



## mrd (Mar 26, 2006)

i really wanted to get some of them, wish i had now lol.

jake, give me a shout later.

i think us 5 should swap msn addy's
oh and i have sorted my dads crysler voyager for the hamm trip, but only i would be able to drive it.
so maybe we should hire?


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

Thats good of your dad! May still be better hiring as its a hell of a drive for one person, i personally would not do it, far too dangerous.
Won't cost too much split 5 ways.


----------



## mrd (Mar 26, 2006)

how much do u think it would be?


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

No crysler.....I WANT THE HAMM VAN! :lol2: Atleast we can kit it out with beds and blankets and stuff!Lol! Andy let me know how the sexing goes and see if you have got what you paid for! 
My emps just eat and eat and eat and eat! O Andy guess how much i got them for in the end, £5 a peice in the last hour everything went dirt cheep!


----------



## mrd (Mar 26, 2006)

lol. danna nanna nanna nanna, danna nanna nanna nanna... HAMMVAN!!!!!!!! (to the tune of batman)

those scorps where cheap then!


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

HAHAHA :lol2: you should of seen Dave last night, went to see his Boas and that and he collected his Milky from mine. His mum doesnt want him bringing any more home and she didnt no he got it, he ran from the car with a tub (which i want back DAVE!) LOL And his mum was coming out the living room, he craped himself and put it under the stairs!lol. he now has it safe and hiden in a viv in his room!


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

SORRY .... shouldnt really speak my mind!


----------



## mrd (Mar 26, 2006)

too true


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

Sorry i upset someone by being honest


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

Dirtydozen said:


> People should speak their mind where your involved


Would be nice if you kept any remarks to p-m dirty, whatever your gripe with Mrd is i dont want to know nor care.
Ta.


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

If you dont want to know nor care why post. I was only stating my opinion as were you so whats the problem


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

Dirtydozen said:


> If you dont want to know nor care why post. I was only stating my opinion as were you so whats the problem


T,he thread was to say what a great day we had at doncaster, not to nit pick for reasons between the two of you. Probably why you edited your post dirty, so like i said, it's better to leave it to p-m rather than highjacking a thread.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Back to the showday ...... all in all i think everyone had a great day : victory:


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

kennedykrew said:


> Back to the showday ...... all in all i think everyone had a great day : victory:


Ah, thats more like it, such a diplomat :smile:


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

i loved it, it was awesome


----------



## linklee (Aug 18, 2007)

are you boyos going to the manchester show?we should all go for a drink after...you can come if you want dirty? lol


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

What manchester show?

When?


----------



## mrd (Mar 26, 2006)

yeah ill go. but i aint joinin no posse lol!


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

I thought the manchester show was cancelled last month?


----------



## mrd (Mar 26, 2006)

the one in irlam last month was.


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

So whats this about a manchester show?


----------



## mrd (Mar 26, 2006)

no idea. i just know id go if there was one!!! lol


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah i will be there
where is this show and when


----------



## mrd (Mar 26, 2006)

oh, ill b back at uni if its next month
im not home till may!


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

can you not go from uni


----------



## mrd (Mar 26, 2006)

no transport. my car stays home.
it would be to tantalising i wouldn't be able to buy anything.


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

you can window shop lol


----------



## mrd (Mar 26, 2006)

nah lol.


----------

